# Heads Up ~ Big Poppa Smokers FREE Shipping Through Midnight Sunday PST



## thirdeye (Jan 23, 2021)

bigpoppasmokers.com  has another free shipping weekend.  The code is JANFREE  and this is good for all rubs, sauces, knives etc.  It does not wok for any of their large items like smokers.  So if you have a hankering to try even one bottle of rub.... it ships free.  They have their own product line of injections and rubs and numerous other brands.  I use the Cattle Prod  beef injection with the Cash Cow beef rub, and I'm testing the Pork Prod injection for the first time today, so the jury is still out on that one for at least 6 months.  Give these guys a look...


----------

